# Modified Flashlights Reference DataBase



## McGizmo

* NOTE - I can't do it folks. Thought it would be a pretty straight-forward job to fix all these broken links, but each one of these links needs to be searched for, and retyped. Takes forEVER!*

Below is a catalog of flashlight mods posted on the forum. This thread is dedicated as a reference to the various mods and the posts will be updated when possible with links to more comprehensive posts as well as other discussion threads pertaining to the mods. Please keep this thread free from comment.


----------



## lambda

5W Luxeon Mod Using Two D Cells 

Illuminator SE

Cyclops 5W (Megaclops)  

Cyclops Construction Instructions 

5W Cyclops (Megaclops) Run Time Test 

Illuminator 5 Watt Mod 

C3 Centurion 5W White Luxeon HOLA 

5W White SE 2D Cell Mag Mod 

5000 Lux 1W White Side Emitter (SE) in MagLite 2D Cyclops Mod

Luxeon DC/DC Copper Pill for E1e

Lambda Illuminator 2AA Brinkmann with Luxeon and DC/DC

Hydra XP4 - Four Luxeons with DC/DC

Illuminator Pill - Drop in Luxeon Mod for MiniMag and Brinkmann 2AA with DC/DC

Copper Luxeon for your Pocket

5W Royal Blue Flamethrower

Mini-Hydra XP3 2C Brinkmann

Focusable Luxeon MagLite Mod does 1720 Lux

Luxeon Side Emitter Pill with 2AA Reflectors 

Lambda website http://home.mchsi.com/~lambda/lambda.htm


----------



## yclo

Fully water proof 7 led light

Biplane light

Solitaire led mod

Solitaire led mod with Satcure circuit

Philips 3AA mod

Legend LX led mod

E series clickie mod


----------



## McGizmo

MODS discussed in CPF Topics:

Note: These threads and links have been resurected and provided by 
pbarrette :bow: The cronology may be off and that's my fault. 

 mod with 1 Watt HighDome Red Luxeon LED

New Flashlight as a result of new friends.... (McLux1) 
E1E - NewBeam

5 Watt Luxeon Flashlight - Wayne Yamaguchi's new toy. (5W Green M2)

5W Cyan Mods in SureFire Hosts: Reflector Applications 
E2e/Turbo mod with 5W Luxeon

E2e's with underdriven 5 watts - Twins: SE & HD (beam Comparisons)

Arc AAA - E1e/KL1 over/under Mount (PiggyBack-Up) 

E2e - "classic" 2 cell bezel and LA adapter 
Universal Tail Switch Prototype  
 123 cell extension tube for E series and others 
 SnapOn 2AA with KL1 & adapter


Garrity Clip 'N Lite with Luxeon Bezel Option

1 Watt SE Turbo: "FirePlug", "LittleSquat" (or other silly name here

)

McTi : Titanium Pocket FlashLight - 3 LED's are AAAA powered

SureFire L1: a great base for mods 

Xenergy with Kroll Clickie mod; 1W SE added

5 Watt Luxeon Royal Blue - Very Strange Light


It seems that the search function now is up and strong and I found a *LIST* of other mods and ideas I have done since the ones mentioned above. I don't know if it is worth the time to bring that list over here. 
*****************************************

Off CPF Forum info:

These and other mods on personal mod web page

Some Beam Shots of mods


----------



## Saaby

Logitech White Mouse Mod


----------



## MR Bulk

Click on link below to view all my mods:

http://darkgear.com/mrbulk/

Thank You.


----------



## EMPOWERTORCH

Great idea, guys!
Here is a list of modified torches. XSome of these are in the hands of others as they have been sold.
Where more than one example is in existance, I will just include the model name and approximate no's in existance. I originally was going to set up a database of EMPOWERTORCH product users but for some reason I never got around to it.
Here goes.

Durabeam rubber 2AA modded with PR dirext drive Red LED.
Benross rubber 2AA similar mod
BT1 Green (7 off)
BT1 Blue (3 off)
BT1 White
BT2 Cyan (3 off)
BT1 Cyan
Bt2 Orange Longbeam
BT2 Yellow Longbeam
BT2 Blue + Green
Benross 3D 2 Nichia Green
Alumag 3D/2 Nichia Cyan
333 Pen torch modded with MES D-D red LED
2D unbranded modded with 4 Toshiba yellowish green LED's
Ray O Vac 2D swivelhead modded to direct drive red PR conversion.
Map Torch with magnifier...modded to single Red LED 
2AA unbranded w/Toshiba PR Mod (orange 8000mcd)
2AA poundzone torch modded w/Kingbright red LED.

This is the list as it remains at present. There are at least 10 or 11 torches either under construction or waiting to be modified. Some pof these may be sold, others will become Christmas presents.


----------



## DSpeck

Here are the threads with my mods on them (in NO particular order):

Offering my modding services.

What I've been doing lately.

Arc-LS battery-tube caps w/lanyard loop. 

A personal Challenge to the Mod Men of this Forum

Double ended ARC LS (123)

And now, the Opalec/123 custom light.

Waterproof screw-on cap for LS??

First mod for myself in a long time...

Brand New Custom Pill mod

UBH RUN II ANNOUNCEMENT - update 17/03/03!!!

UBH run II - ordering closed

The E2C, DSpeck style: extension on ordering!

Here is my website with pictures:

My own webspace with pictures.


----------



## TOB9595

3d ls mod 
3d flashlight mod 
4aaa db ls LM2621 
BRIGHTEST AND MOST VERSATILE HEADLAMP 
BRINKMAN 1AAA MOD MICROLUX 
DB 4AAA P61 MOD 
DB AAA 6 VOLT FROM 4.5 MOD 
HEADLAMP DESIGN IDEAS FOR LUXEON STAR 
ENERGIZER TECHNICAL MARKETING DATASHEETS LEGEND LX TO P60


----------



## dat2zip

MADMAX sandwich complete assembly? Drop in Luxeon style Pill 
Not necessarily a real mod... But, included for reference.
25W 450lm LED in mini mag 
Flashlight run times for MADMAX and BADBOY 
Everything you ever wanted to know: BADBOY, MADMAX Update 
Put your 2AA Flashlight on steroids with a MADMAX or BADBOY Pre-Order NOW!  

Home Page:
http://home.attbi.com/~theledguy/hobby/index.htm


----------



## ElektroLumens

Elektro Lumens Flashlights:

Blaster 

Elektro-Star 

StarLux 

Pocket Zorch 

PocketLux 

Boy Scout 'L' Neck with Luxeon Star 1W 

Brinkmann 3AA LS Mod 

Brinkmann Legend 3D LS Mod 

CopperLux 

Double Star LS Bike Light 

Garrity 4AA Stainless Steller Flashlight with LS 

Legend LX with cyan 5 watt and 1" acrylic ball lens 

LithiumLux 

Oracle 3D LS Mod 

OctoLux, 8 LED 3D Flashlight Mod 

Ozark Trail 5W Terrain Torcher 

Ranger Scoville LS Mod 

Stellar 5D LS Mod 

Triple Star, 12V 3 LS Bike Light 

MAG 2D3C LS MOD 

Caving Light on Helmet 

Garrity 2AA Voltage Regulated Mod 

Luxeon PR Base LS 

Voltage Regulated 1 D cell Rayovac 

MAX757 Dummy 

Rayovac 3D with 20 LED's 

Rayovac with Luxeon Star Emitter Using Reflector
Another Rayovac with LS emitter, heat sink 

Rayovac headlamp LS mod 

Too Many LED's 

Wayne J.
www.elektrolumens.com


----------



## Saaby

Pruned...

I don't think the Images would be too bad if we limited it to "Postage Sized" images. I'm talking a 25x25 or 30x30 GIF file, that should be what? 1 or 2k?


----------



## Darell

Bed Light™
Sconce Night Light 
Night Light assembly for Brock
Rav4EV Dome Light Luxeon


----------



## jeff1500

4 leds, 2AA, with a dimmer

LS/O, a dimmer, 2AA, brass/PVC body


----------



## Slick

deleted


----------



## EMPOWERTORCH

More mods since last update:
Blueross 4033
Oranges & Lemons
Yellow & Black Attack
Rubberlux 2AA
Tangrine Dream (3 off)
Benross 3D Direct Drive Green

Due to limited browser capability I cannot provide any links. Use the CPF search function and type in the torch name to find a description of it. There should be a thread or a post on each one somewhere!

Under Construction shortly
Rubberlux YG3 Using 3 Kingbright yellowish Green LED's.
Several BT2's (verious LED colours)
Rubberlux 3D Cyan...
Tandy 5D blaster (20 or 30 LED's mounted in head)
As yet unnamed 3D (2 off)
As yet unnamed 2c (4 off)


----------



## EMPOWERTORCH

Aditions to torchography...
8-Jan-2003
3D 4 LED White Torch
3D 4 LED Green Torch
2AA Green Rubberlux


----------



## CM

I think this one qualifies as a mod:

KL1 and KL3 5W mods


----------



## cave dave

I'm playing with the big boys here, but I'll post to show that if I can do a mod anybody can:

Opalec Minibeam - Opalec in PT Blast 
Opalec in Rayovac headlamp 

I've also straight run a LS in a Rayovac headlamp and 2 micropucks are on their way so expect more soon.


----------



## ab

Hi everyone,

This thread is a simple way for me to keep track of some mods, etc. It was a bear to be always cutting and pasting thread links. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

So this is where I'll try to keep it all together in one place. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif

*Here are some links to the recent AB mods I've posted on the CPF:*

LED Mapasaurus Series (a half-dozen or so different LED map/task/reading lights for home, personal, auto, LEO, pilots, etc. Includes the entire original Mapasaurus clan as well the dual-colour Mapasaurus, Twin Mapasarus, Autosaurus, Pagersaurus, Phoenix, Green Hornet, etc.)

"AB Mapasaurus Phoenix..."(the round Novigear 7-LED head model. Nice!)

"AB Mapasaurus Green Hornet..."(a new model in the LED Mapasaurus family.)

"McHappy..."(1AA SE dc/dc LED with reflector)

AB Glo-Lite (2AA SE dc/dc LED with reflector with self-energizing glow-in-the-dark body!)

AB Ultraviolet Glo-Lite (2AA SE dc/dc Ultraviolet LED with reflector with self-energizing glow-in-the-dark body!)

AB Moonbeams (LED-based green/white moon touch lights, with green radial moonbeams...)

AB 9V mini-clip lights (2 white LEDs with reflectors clips directly to a 9V battery)

Juiced Up! Maglite upgrades upgrade kits for D-cell Maglites

"Yesterday in the lab"  (ie: recent developments)

"AB LED cordless area light with adjustable shutoff timer..."  

"AB Dorcy Mini-Lantern with LED source..." 

Workshop sale - lots of LEDs, reflectors, etc.  (superbright white, red, blue, green LEDs, great little reflectors to fit, etc.)

AB Shop sale - Luxeons (a few each of Luxeon emitters, Luxeon Stars, Star/C's, optics...)

AB Arc Grey Kit in the Arc Grey Showcase (one of my Arc Grey kits modded up with a full beadblast finish...)

AB Mapasaurus new family members - Tyrannosaurus Lux, Veluxiraptor, Matchbox Mapasaur, Roomasaurus, etc... (several new additions to the mapasaurus family, including three Luxeon-based task lights!)

A Tale of Two LSI's... (a couple of simple useability mods to the excellent Lambda LSI lights)

AB Mag 2C Luxeon mod w/ 30 mm optics - Beamshots! 
(an overdriven Luxeon LD in Mag 2C body with 30 mm optics...)

AB custom 1 AAA LED light for a local CPF'er... (a single reflector-focused S-ranked Nichia white LED installed in a Solitaire-sized aluminum pocket light with clicky tail switch...)

AB Glo-Lite: 2AA dc/dc SE white LED glow body

AB UV Glo-Lite: 2AA dc/dc SE UV LED glow body

AB 28 Watt MAG 4D mod... (28W of MR16 power in a Mag 4D body driven by 12 AA batteries)

AB Clipboard Phoenix (clipboard-mounted task light in the AB mapasaurus family...)

AB Luxeon Lenser - a custom CPF project... (a LEDLenser Triplex Luxeon mod...)

AB 5 Watt Luxeon HD Mag 2D mod... *beamshots!* (a Luxeon 5W HD Mag2D mod...wow!)

AB Touch Phoenix - a custom CPF project... (the latest member of the AB Mapasaurus family - features of a touchlight and task light...)

AB MultiMag3D user-configurable beam Luxeon light (A massively overdriven 1W LD Luxeon light with 4 different beam options - from full flood to tight spot and two steps in between...)

AB Mapasaurus MatchLux - new Luxeon optics! *beamshots!*(a descendent of PagerSaurus featuring a new approach to Luxeon optics!)

I'll try to keep this thread updated, more for my own organizational sanity than anything else! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif 

Thanks everyone /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

A.

*p.s. - all of these links are "live" - they have been corrected and work properly with our new CPF board software. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif*


----------



## ResQTech

Anyway the posts before the board change can be fixed so they work again?


----------



## Eric_M

Here are a few places to get raw materials and supplies.

Metals of all types as well as some plastics:

www.onlinemetals.com

www.metalsdepot.com

Both are great suppliers and specialize in small orders. The prices are about the same, the only difference is location. OnlineMetals is on the West Coast and MetalsDepot is in Kentucky. It will be cheaper to ship from one or the other depending on where you live.

www.machinist-materials.com

These guys have a lot of "drop offs" and other surplus. They have a good supply of plastics as well.

Electronic components:

www.digi-key.com

They have all of those special value resistors, switches and other electronic goodies.

Tools, cutters, fasteners & hardware:

https://www.jlindustrial.com/default.asp

http://www.use-enco.com/

http://www.mcmaster.com/

http://www.wmberg.com/catalog/

http://sciplus.com/

http://www.mscdirect.com/

http://www.surpluscenter.com/

http://www.harborfreight.com/


----------



## TOB9595

I just learned how to link a previous post from the old board software to a current link. 
linking to a post from the old board


----------



## shankus

eternaLight EliteXRay mod. (with photos)  
eternaLight / eternaLantern Lantern-stand (w/photos)


----------



## dro57

OK....why is it everytime I try out these thread I get, "This board has moved" message?


----------



## Rothrandir

because the board was updated recently (went from ubb classic to ubb threads), and as a result, all the pages are now under a different url.

it is basically the responsibility of everyone to change their links (especially in threads like this), but some haven't done it.

if you like, you can contact them and /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twak.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## sodakar

ouch... I just noticed that all of the links here are deprecated from the board upgrade...

I'm not familiar enough with UBB to know if the topic numbers have changed, or if the reference link scheme is the only thing that has changed...

In any event, I know it is tons of work, but it would be tremendously appreciated if someone could go through this fabulous thread of wonderful knowledge, and propagate it with correct links once again.

Yours humbly,


----------



## LEDmodMan

****edited*** Somewhat updated*

The only ones I have written up on the 'ole CPF are here:

Bright 9v, 5W SE mod using 12 AAs(yes, that's 12!) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif 
However, this body now hosts a Lux III TWAK running direct Drive on 3D's. My battery holder now resides in my own 3D Pewter MR-X mod.

LUXEON 1W LANTERN MOD: I need a better light for…

As for other mods, I have:

-Many Dat2zip MadMax minimags

-My own custom MR-X in a 3D cell mag body (uses the 12AA holder)

-FireFly running a MM+ WO with an R2H HD

-KL3 running at 1A with a TWAK binned Lux III emitter and Fraen LP optic

-9200mcd Nichia in a Mag Solitare using a 21/23 12 volt battery

-LS modded Mag Solitare

-PT Pulsar with 9200mcd Nichia

-Inova microlight with 12mW UV LED


Other Lights:

CMG Infinity Ultra-G
Inova 24/7 in OD green
Petzl Zipka +
ElektroLumens Tri-Star
Arc AAA's (2002 CPF ed, 2003 CPF ed, LE, RGB)
Two blue PT Rages
Brinkmann Legend LX (1 in mod process also)
UBH II kit: E2C, C series bezel for P90/P91 lamps, SRTH with N2 (105 Lu) and N62 (500 Lu) used with 123 extension, KL3 bezel (modded to 1A output with TWAK Lux III emitter and Fraen LP optic), KL4 bezel, McLux PR 917 Head in black HA III, E series bezel, all E series lamps
L4
E2e
E1e


----------



## Darell

[ QUOTE ]
*sodakar said:*
In any event, I know it is tons of work, but it would be tremendously appreciated if someone could go through this fabulous thread of wonderful knowledge, and propagate it with correct links once again.


[/ QUOTE ]
It is on my to-do list. I'll get to it eventually, but it won't happen overnight. In the meantime, let's try to keep the thread cleanly about the mod database.

Thanks!


----------



## kz1000s1

2D/3C Maglite with an LS on a copper heatsink 

Energizer 2AA/3xCR123 with P91 LA


----------



## bushcamp

Energizer 2AA/3xCR123 with P91 LA


----------



## Orion

Orion's variable output flashlight mod.

Here are the pictures of my latest mod to add to this great group of modders and their creations. I humbly submit what I have. A reminder that this is experimental, so it's appearance isn't what I'm showing. The variation of light intensity is what this project was about. 

All pics are were done in my offices darkened bathroom (sorry). On the left is an Arc LS with a used 123, so it isn't quite as bright as it could be. Also, the Arc DOES have more of a blueish tint, but not as much as the pics show. The apparent 'split screen' look is because one flashlight is shining into one stall, and the other is shining into the other, but they are both in the same shot. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif

http://www.candlepowerforums.com 

Anyway, I look forward to more variable output flashlights being made! 

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## Roy

Kroll Switch Into SF G2 Mod


----------



## McGizmo

Orion,

Great mod! The original idea of this thread was to place a single line link to threads which showed the mods in detail as well as discussions regarding them. This would have allowed for low band width and quick access, even from dial-up. Initially, we had placed Thumbnails showing the mods but the consensus was to reduce this thread to the bare minimum with only text links. Each modder would update a single post with mod links as new mods came out.

Needless to say, with the growth of CPF and the change in software that caused all of the links to be broken, this thread has become essentially useless. 

As long as this now defunct thread remains a sticky, your mod will stay at the top. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

- Don

PS. I for one now consider it a waste of time trying to make any post of "timeless" or referential nature. The pile grows too quickly and who wants to look under a pile? For current affairs, there is certainly value. For any continuity or consolidation of information, forget about it. Does this postscript belong in this post or this thread? Does it matter? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## Orion

I realized this after I posted originally. I thought to myself, why am I the only one with pics, then it occured to me that this is a 'link only' thread. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif

Thanks for the reminder. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif


----------



## belyo

For a person needing information...  
How to make Luxeon emitter. 
How to remove the INOVA X1/X5t bezel.


----------



## LED_ASAP

5mm Nichia Mag Solitaire mod

Mag Solitaire Luxeon Mod that was first described  here

Arc AAA Luxeon Mod that was first described  here 

GarriLux: 2x AAA Luxeon Penlight 

Infinity LS mod that pushed single AA LS lights to a new power level.

Luxeon Bullet, the powerful tiny little light

Arc AA Luxeon Mod 


SureFire G2 module (P61)


----------



## jtice

Arc AAA head in 1D batt holder 
2D cheap Rayovac flashlight, cut down to 1D size. Holding an Arc AAA head. Upwards of 80 hours runtime.


----------



## milkyspit

Milky Candle Pilot Run
Milky Candle Initial Concept and Development
A long-run electronic candle designed for flexibility in terms of light output and types of batteries used. Regulated output. Can suck all the remaining juice out of batteries drained in higher-powered devices.

Milkbone 2AA (Rayovac Industrial Mod)
Combine this common $3 flashlight with the circuitry from a Dorcy 1aaa LED light, to produce a low cost and highly useful utility light.

Introducing... The EverMag!
What happens when you make an EverLED bulb fit inside a MiniMiniMag?

My First Homemade Space Needle II!
Includes a tutorial and parts list for building one.

Introducing the Master Blaster!
Turn a Blaster Jr. into a direct drive throw monster reaching 7320 lux running a Luxeon III emitter in a 2x123 configuration.

The RAYOBEAM: Rayovac Kids Lantern + Opalec
Combine and Opalec NewBeam 3 LED regulator module with a $4 Rayovac childrens flashlight from WalMart, for spectacular results!

*Useful Info and Howto Guides*

These aren't mods per se, but provide information useful to the modder.

My 123 Test! Tekcell vs. Surefire
Learn how to test the condition of 123 cells.

Soldering Skills
Single page guide on how to solder! This one's offsite.


----------



## reviewum

Mini Tap Light Mod:
http://www.nifty-stuff.com/mini-tap-light.php

Fan to LED Light Mod:
http://www.nifty-stuff.com/fan-light.php

Misc. Mods, etc:
http://www.nifty-stuff.com/


----------



## jcciv

StreamLight TL2 LED 1W Resistored to 5W Regulated  

Xenon 1x123 Incandescent to 1W HD Luxeon Mod  

Harbor Freight 1x123 Incandescent to LED Mod  

Three 8mm LEDs 1x123 Police BB 400 Mod


----------



## Rothrandir

i've been lazy for too long. i'm finally putting most of my mods into this thread /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif

miniminimag

miniminiminimag

arc d

my solution to the arc aa

radioshack 3c mod

nordiclight flexy mod

5w mag dropin

brinkmann 3aa dropin

absurd red/orange ls mod - dryerlux

reflector testing device

e2e and the beanstalk

arc aaa optics

e2e bezeldown clip

maglite e2e

e-series t-slot adapter 

3aa legend tactical grip

arc ls-eseries adapter. e1e twisty

r52 tailcap for the surefire e series

tacticalgripper/tailswitchshroud/accessorythingy

x3t maglite dropin

the rodent. 1aa light

minimag turbohead

d-lux

5w ''x4t'' goncz m3 mod 'the informer'

another stupid mod

modulight (plug & play flashlight)

pila 150s pak for arc4

simple pila 150s body (e-series, mclux, etc)

another stupid mod

simple 123 body for e-series heads


----------



## Wylie

I thought some of you might like this so I have posted it here.
The 2can can!


----------



## OddOne

*Guess I\'ll chime in...*

Late to the party but at least I brought some goods... (Most-recent to least-recent order!)

Pocket-Sized Retina Damage 2: Royal Legend LX-3
Pocket-Sized Retina Damage - Legend LX Meets Cyan Luxeon Star
Snake Eyes, the two-watt pocket light
Disposable Eveready Flashlight + Royal Blue Luxeon = OWNAGE!

oO


----------



## StevieRay

*Re: Guess I\'ll chime in...*

Odd One - NICE WORK!

Any of your mods for sale? 


Steve


----------



## McGizmo

*Re: Modified Flashlight Reference Database*

-


----------



## OddOne

*Re: Guess I\'ll chime in...*

[ QUOTE ]
*StevieRay said:*
Odd One - NICE WORK!

Any of your mods for sale?

[/ QUOTE ]

Wow, ain't been asked THAT before... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Actually, I'd love to do some production runs of a few mods, but until I get my current software project wrapped up and shipped out - and correspondingly some income from it - I'm still "just" a modder.

oO


----------



## dangee

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Board=UBB14&Number=188425&Forum=All_Forums&Words=2492&Match=Username&Searchpage=0&Limit=25&Old=allposts&Main=187591&Search=true#Post188425


----------



## LEDite

*Re: Shirt Pocket 1 Watt UV Flashlight*

A few months ago I built a 1 watt Cree UV flashlight (395nm).
The concept was to be powered by rechargable lithium-ion batteries and fit in my shirt pocket. It charges from either AC or DC regulated supplies.

I have sold a few of them to be used as UV inspection lights commercially. I did a couple with Cree 1W white LED's also.

A picture is at: 
http://www.cobbcarpet.com/uvlight2.jpg

I've enjoyed reading many fine posts on this board.

Larry Cobb


----------



## djpark

Humble addition to the database: /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif

Solitaire Mod (forum needs registration)

ARC-AAA with 8mm white led  (CPF)

ARC-AA with 8mm white led  (CPF)

-- DJP (djpark)


----------



## gadget_lover

These have been around for a while...

hi/low mods

 Modding ARC LSH Kroll switch for high / low beam

 Any mods out there that will make a L4 dimmable?


----------



## TrueBlue

Adding to database:

Little Nuwai modded light out-throws big 2D (or 6AA) mod, the ProMagnum


----------



## jtice

Here are some of my latest mods...

Main Light Page: Flash Light Gallery 

3x3W Mag w/ Fatman 
Nflex LuxIII Headlamp 
Uflex Flexiled kit, in Pelican Case


----------



## scuba

this was such a good thread! Just wondering if it could be revived...


----------



## scuba

this was such a good thread! Just wondering if it could be brought back to life...


----------



## DUQ

Here's two mini Mag conversions. Not sure if they belong to anyone on here but im thinking of trying them out. Very simple.
Mini Mag conversion #1

Mini Mag conversion #2


----------



## Icarus

*My mods: *

Jul-2004 Mag2D LuxIII nFlex mod (8 brightness levels) 

Aug-2004 Mag2D LuxV nFlex mod (8 brightness levels) 

Aug-2004 FatMag (LuxV 500–1500mA) 

Jan-2005 VIPMag's 2C and 2D 

Jan-2005 Dimmable Tri-LuxIII FatMag2C/SO20XA 

Jun-2005 Dimmable Tri-LuxIII FatMag2C/SO20XA v2 

Jun-2005 Dimmable Tri-LuxIII FatMag2C/McR20 v2 cu 

Jun-2005 Dimmable Quad-LuxIII FatMag2D/SO20XA 

Jul-2005 Multi-level Tri-LuxIII FlexMag4C/SO20XA 

Aug-2005 Beauty and The Beast 

Oct-2005 Multi-level Tri-LuxIII FlexMag1D/McR20 Cu 

Dec-2005 Red Fox 

Feb-2006 Two-stage Tri-LuxIII Aleph3 McR18 aka Miss Burma

Mar-2006 Seven Sisters 

Mar-2006 King's Tri-Lux

Apr-2006 Multi-level LuxV FlexMag1.5D 

Apr-2006 Two-stage Quad-LuxIII Aleph3 McR16

May-2006 Black Mamba

Jun-2006 Tricarus 

Jul-2006 Quad-LuxIII Mag2.5D HV nFlex 

Sep-2006 Grey Wolf 

Dec-2006 Third Eye TriLux

Jan-2007 The Red Dragon and his brothers... 

Jan-2007 Crowned Tri-Cree

Jan-2007 TnC N-cell Flupic modules 

Jan-2007 Aleph LuxV FluPig LE's 

Mar-2007 Twin Sisters 

Mar-2007 All copper...

Apr-2007 Gladius buddies got Seouled 

May-2007 Seouled Streamlight TLR2's

Aug-2007 Tri-Cree Aleph3

Mar-2008 Poor Man's Seven Sisters

Mar-2008 Tri-Cree SC Mag

Mar-2008 Mini MR-X

Mar-2008 Aspheric MagSC

Mar-2008 Regulated Seoul P7 Mag1.5D

Jun-2008 Tri-Seoul SF KL2 mod

Jul-2008 Quad-Seoul Camper Light

Jan 2009 Dimmable Seoul P7 Mag1.5D 

Jan-2009 Quad-Cree Elephant-II 

Feb-2009 Baby Mamba

Feb-2009 Surefire 8AX Commander with Cree dropin 

Apr-2009 Surefire L4 Cree MC-E

Apr-2009 Aspheric XR-E needle

Dec-2009 Seven Sisters for the happy few

Dec-2009 Surefire U2 Cree MC-E

Dec-2009 Surefire L2 Cree MC-E

Jan-2010 MagSC Cree XP-G

Jan-2010 Aleph1 on Surefire L1

Jan-2010 Surefire KL4 Cree MC-E & Ledil Boom

Dec-2010 Surefire E2e Seoul P4

Dec-2010 Surefire E2e Tri-XPG

Jan-2011 Surefire KL1 XP-G

Jan-2011 McLux PR Quad-XPG

Nov-2013 Mag4D XM-L

Nov-2013 Turbo XM-L

Nov-2013 MiniMag1AA/2AA Tri-XPE

Dec-2013 Aleph2 Tri-XPE

Dec-2013 Tri-XPE Aleph3 

Dec-2013 McLux PR-T XPG GDuP

Jan-2014 Gladius Night-Ops XP-G2

Oct-2014 Old MiniMag put back to life

Oct-2014 Stealth Mag3C XM-L

Oct-2014 Solarforce L2P Quad-XPG

Dec-2014 One of a kind MiniMag

Dec-2014 Encore une fois...

Dec-2014 The light with no name...

Jan-2015 Triple-XPE Solarforce L2T

Mar-2015 Triple-XPE Convoy S2

Apr-2015 One of a kind Solarforce L2P

May-2015 Customized FM-14670 MiniMag

May-2015 Late Moby ****

Jan-2016 SK68 Rebuilt

May-2020 Triple XP-L2 Hi Convoy C8

May-2020 Custom built Lumens Factory Triple XP-E2 KL1 head

May-2020 Custom built Lumens Factory Triple Amber XP-E2 Teardrop head

May-2020 Custom built Lumens Factory Triple Red XP-E2 Elite head

Nov-2020 Camo MiniMag 1x14670


*In the past I posted many mods. Although most of my old friends and customers are gone I still feel home here but due to lack of interest in modding flashlights nowadays I decided to no longer post new mods. However, this doesn't mean I stop building or modding lights. People still interested in modding are invited to visit my blog that I will continue to update. I will post the link in my sigline later.*


Thanks for looking! :wave:
.


----------



## Data

The SPY is a two-cell every-day-carry using CR123A batteries. It is a tiny light, smaller than most cell phones. The light employs a super micro rotary switch that controls 6 levels of output. A small round chrome rotary dial is just parallel to the bezel. 

This is a list of all the SPY posts in the order they were posted. 

The SPY has it's own forum.

See the projections and goals Pt. 2 list for the most current information.

Introducing an EDC 2-Cell LED Light (CAD) SPY005  

SPY005 machining status & style updates  

SPY005 logo design contest  

SPY005 logo vote 

SPY005 logo vote 2 

SPY005 Field Test Thread 

SPY005 Sign Up List  

SPY005 Review 

SPY005 Run Times 

SPY005 MI2 Video

SPY005 & SPY007 projections and goals

SPY005 & SPY007 projections and goals...Part 2

new lathe

polishing cell

SPY005 Ti, SS and Da sales thread

SPY005 & 007 STFu Easter eggs thread

SPY005 - Observations (a quick & dirty breakdown)

Spy 005 classic upgrades

Wayne's SPY Upgrade thread.







Cheers
Dave :sick2:


----------



## hotbeam

Very small list of mine compared to those above. Nonetheless, entered here for completeness...

Hotbeam 3AA
3AA sized Q3J LuxI DD light

Hotlips Heatsinks for OAC/Ds
Heatsinks for C and D Mags (OA2C/OA3C/etc.. and OA2D/OA3D/OA4D/etc...)

Hotlips DD

MR-X
The *MASTER BLASTER* - 1.5A X3T LuxV OA2D light

PocketMate-W 
Variable brightness, cut down OA2C host with WX1T LuxV light

Explorer
Colour selectable, WH LuxIII (x3) + 3RD LuxI (x3) in a OA2D host


----------



## greenLED

:bump:

 It'd be nice if the posters on this thread fixed their links to the new board. Lots of neat stuff out here!


----------



## modamag

Just some of my toys & tutorials.

*=== Light Mods ===*
Luxeon Dome/Map Light Upgrade
D-Pill
Solitaire Micro-Pill Upgrade
Introducing "Minetrois" & "Quadamire"
Introducing "Sephiroth"
Introducing "Le Beau"
Introducing "The One"
Introducing my "Queen's Ransom"


*=== Reference Materials ===*
Direct Drive Reference Sheet
Tri-Star | Quad-Lux Build Tutorial
PC DC Power Supply Conversion Guide


*=== Misc. ===*
MagD Battery Holder
PTS & PQS Heatsinks
PTS2 Heatsinks
PMS-K2 Heatsinks
PES2 Heatsinks
PXR Cree Heatsinks


----------



## PEU

www.neoca.com.ar 


Pablo


----------



## chimo

Here are a few:

**Arc LS**

ArcLS FLuPIC

ArcLS NexGen400 SX0H LuxI 

ArcLS Piglet Cree XR-E


**ArcAAA/AA**

ArcAAA TW0H LTC3490

Arc AAA Turquoise to 26K mod  

ArcAAA miniFLuPIC TX0H

ArcAA - CreeUV - MiniPro 

ArcAAA CS to DS conversion and comparison


**Misc**

BBNexGen w/ MiniPro Heatsink 

Nuwai Q3 w/ MiniPro 

DSD Charger brain transplant 

Nuwai ALX352L FLuPIC TW0J 18650 mod  

XLamp UV drop in MiniPro pill

Jetbeam C-LE bulkhead shim

Paul


----------



## bombelman

Mine (in Signature...)


----------



## idleprocess

I've got some of my projects on my website. Nothing but some crypticly-named directories and photos for now...

_EDIT - Since this thread was bumped and I find that I posted in it back in the mists of near pre-history, it's worth noting that idleprocess.net has been gone for some time, isn't coming back anytime *ever*._


----------



## DUQ

Loads of great stuff in this thread...time for a 

ATT: Some of the links are broken.


----------



## Nereus

Below you can see the list of my flashlights - all of them modified. :naughty: Of course I have owned everyone of them also non-modded which would double the length of my list... If there are any lights listed twice or more it means that I have built same kind of light twice. All mods are listed in chronological order, starting from the first one.

- Mag 2AA + TwoJ Lux3 + Swshoppe's BB NG 750 sandwich 
- Mag 2AA + Mjled
- Mag 2D bored out + RyoJ Lux1 + Anti-scratch polycarbonate lense + D-hotlips + DB 750 + self made 10 AA battery holder
- Maglite 2AA + RyoJ Lux1 + McR20 + UCL + self made BB NG 750 sandwich
- Mag 2AA + IMS20 + Sandwich Shoppe's BB NG 750 sandwich
- Mag 2AA + Mjled + McR20
- Mag 2D bored out + WA 10 W HID + WA B10N008 ballast + Modamag's light stippled aluminium reflector + UCL + LM2670 step-down converter @ 11v in the tailcap + self made 12AA battery holder (absolutely the nastiest one to build :green: See this thread)
- Mag 2AAA + RyoJ Lux1 + IMS17 + UCL + self made sandwich
- Mag Solitaire + RyoJ Lux1 + self made sandwich with MJ's micro converter (output ~150mA)
- Led Lenser v8 photon pump + smjled2
- Mag 2AA + RyoJ Lux1 + McR20 + self made BB NG 750 sandwich
- Mag 2AA + Ux1J Lux3 + McR20 + Sapphire crystal UCL + self made BB NG 1000 sandwich
- Mag 3D bored out + Ux1J Lux3 + McR45 reflector + D-hotlips + DB 500/1500 (adjustable) + self made 12AA battery holder. See this thread.
- Mag 2AA cut-down to 1*cr2 size + Ux1J Lux3 + McR20 + Sapphire crystal UCL + self made BB NG 750 sandwich
- Mag Solitaire + Lamdba's bi-pin drop-in: 3mm led @ ~100mA
- Mag 2D bored out + 4*Seoul P4 U-bin + 4*McR20s + UCL + Modamag's modified PTS2 heatsink + Shark 50/250/1000mA adjustable converter + Modamag's 2D-to-8AA battery holder. See this thread.
- Mag 2D + Ux1J Lux3 + D-hotlips + BB NG 750
- Biltema 2€ flashlight + SS PR flange bulb (cut-down smjled2)
- Photon Micro + 4 die smjled2 (uncut)
- Mag 2AA + 4 die smjled2 (cut-down) + McR20J + Sapphire crystal UCL
- Mag 2AA + Ux1J Lux3 + McR20 + Sapphire crystal UCL + self made BB NG 750 sandwich
- Mag Solitaire + Lamdba's bi-pin drop-in: 3mm led @ ~100mA
- Fenix P1D-CE + Seoul P4 U-bin + cut-down McR20s (My EDC at the moment, see this thread and this thread for step by step DIY guidance. )
- Fenix P1D-CE + Seoul P4 U-bin + cut-down IMS20 + copper heatsink + Dual level: BB NG 750 / direct drive (~100 mA), see this thread; chrome plated + reflector changed to McR18s, see this thread.
- Mag 2D + Seoul P4 U-bin + D-hotlips + GD 728
- Petzl Myo + Seoul P4 U-bin + DB500 + copper & aluminium heatsink, see this thread.
- Mag 2D bored out + 4*Seoul P4 U-bin + 4*McR20s + UCL + Modamag's modified PES2 heatsink + Shark 30/200/900mA adjustable converter + Modamag's 2D-to-8AA battery holder + self-made 3-level control circuit, see this thread.
- Mini-Maglite 2AA + self made heatsink + red Luxeon III LXHL-LD3C + McR20J reflector
- Mag 2D bored out + Modamag's 2D-to-8AA battery holder + anodised DHS Hotlips D heatsink + DownBoy 1500 converter + 52 mm diameter, 37 mm focal length aspherical lense + Cree XR-E, bin Q5, see this thread; optionally with a fresnel lense, see this thread.
- Fenix P1D-CE + gold plating, see this thread.
- Mag 2D bored out + Modamag's 2D-to-8AA battery holder + anodised DHS Hotlips D heatsink + DownBoy 1500 converter + 51 mm diameter, 32 mm focal length fresnel lense + UCL lense + Cree XR-E, bin R2.
- Mag 2D bored out + Modamag's 2D-to-8AA battery holder + anodised DHS Hotlips D heatsink + DownBoy 1500 converter + Kai Domain 52 mm diameter, 34 mm focal length anti-reflective coated aspherical lense + Cree XR-E, bin Q5 + Kiu Strike bezel.
- Mini Maglite #1 + Seoul U-bin + BB nexgen 750 sandwich + McR20 optics + UCL coated sapphire lense.
- Mini Maglite #2 + Seoul U-bin + BB nexgen 750 sandwich + McR20 optics + UCL coated sapphire lense.

...and more mods under construction!  I have given away most of the lights listed above for my friends, work collegues and family members.

-N


----------



## DUQ

Thanks for adding to the thread Nereus. I dont think the moderators would see it as a problem.


----------



## Nereus

DUQ said:


> Thanks for adding to the thread Nereus. I dont think the moderators would see it as a problem.


No problem, DUQ!  I "emptied" the old post in the "list your lights" thread so now there is no longer duplicate information.

- N


----------



## zelda

My first flashlight made from scratch

Mag 2C Lux III & Minimag Lux I

Mag85

1AA Pocket thrower

 Mag3c Lux V

Surefire 9P Lux V

Mag 2C Quad SSC P4

KT2 with XX1S

SST-50 Mag with 3" reflector


----------



## datiLED

*Pierce M10 Seoul Mod* _Complete step by step instructions for upgrading your M10 with a Seoul LED._

*Fenix P1 Seoul Mod* _(Currently a tutorial on disassembling a P1; Seoul installation not yet uploaded)_

*Fenix LOP Seoul Mod* _Complete step by step instructions for upgrading your L0P with a Seoul LED._


----------



## jimjones3630

bump


----------



## metlarules

Good ol' Bumpster!


----------



## darkzero

*My Archive:*

12/03 CMG Infinity Mod

01/04 Mag3C LuxIII

01/04 1156 Luxeon Signal Bulbs

02/04 Modified MiniMag Reflectors (Sale Thread)

03/04 Sputtered Mag Reflectors (Sale Thread)

03/04 Mag4D LuxIII

04/04 Micro-Lux Solitaire Mod

05/04 Pelican M6 Royal Blue LuxIII Mod 

06/04 Royal Deluxe Mag Mod, Auction

03/08 MTE Lumiled CR123A ALU DX-Sku#3342 Mod

03/08 MR-X Clone

03/08 Homemade Stinger Lens Removal Tool

04/08 McLux Collection

04/08 EverLED SSC P4 Mod

04/08 Ultrafire WF-139 Charger 16340/R123 Mod 

04/08 GD3333 "BigMac" Converter for P7

04/08 Arc LS SSC P7 Tri-FLuPIC Mod

04/08 Mag1C SSC P7 GD3333 Mod

05/08 Terralux Stinger HP Drop In SSC P4 Upgrade

05/08 SSC P7 SOB1500x2 Hotlips Module

05/08 Mag2C SSC P7 3x4/5C 

05/08 Cree XRE & SSC P4 Heatsinked Sandwiches

06/08 Mr Bulk Mini LGI Upgrade

06/08 Mag1C SSC P7 D2DIM Mod

07/08 Nitecore EX-10 Dissected & P7'd

07/08 Streamlight Stinger HP SSC P7 Mod 

07/08 Arc LS SSC P4 FLuPIC Mod

07/08 Arc LS Cree XR-E Mod

07/08 SureFire L1 McR-38 SSC P4 Mod 

08/08 Gold Plated Arc LS Cree XR-E FLuPIC Mod

08/08 Bi-Flupic SSC P7 Aleph Light Engine

08/08 HDS EDC SSC P7 Mod

10/08 SureFire KL4 SSC P7 Direct Drive Mod

11/08 Arc LS Cree XR UV Mod

12/08 Cree XR UV PD Mule & Bi-FLuPIC MC-E AMC Mule

12/08 Nichia 365nm UV Aleph Light Engines

01/09 TnC Key-Lux AA SSC P4 FLuPIC Mod

03/09 Nichia 083 Ti PD Mule & Nichia 365nm UV Ti PD Mule 

03/09 SureFire KL4 SSC P7 FLuPIC 2.3A Mod & KL4 Cree MC-E Mod

03/09 Novatac & HDS EDC SSC P7 D2Flex Mods

04/09 Tritium & Glow Powder SSC P7 FLuPIC 3A Aleph Light Engine

04/09 SureFire KL1 SSC P4 SOB Glow Mod

04/09 SureFire KL4 Cree MC-E Boom Mod

04/09 Titanium McGizmo Refinishing

05/09 Mr Bulkware Mods: Lion Cub & Chameleon With SSC P7s 

05/09 Mr Bulk Dragon Heart Osram Diamond Dragon Mod

05/09 SureFire M1 Cree XR-E FLuPIC Mod

06/09 Titanium Mirage_Man/TranquillityBase SSC P7 FLuPIC Mod

07/09 SureFire L4 Luxeon K2 TFFC SOB1250 Mod

07/09 More Mr Bulkware Mods: SSC P7s & Osram Diamond Dragons

07/09 McGizmo HD45 Osram Diamond Dragon FLuPIC 2.2A Mod

09/09 Luminus PhlatLight SST-50 Bi-FLuPIC Aleph Light Engine

10/09 Mirage Man HAIII Camo Mag Luminus SST-50 Dual Shark Buck Mod

10/09 Sputtering 101

11/09 SureFire KL6 Luminus SST-50 Mod 

11/09 MagAA OFC K2 TFFC Mod 

12/09 Mirage_Man Titanium Customs Builds

04/10 McLux SST-50 FLuPIC 2.5A Mod

05/10 PHR-803T E-Series 405nm Laser

05/10 SureFire E1B McR-19XR Mod 

06/10 Mag3C Quad XP-G MaxFlex Mod 

06/11 Black Arc LS Cree XM-L Tri-FLuPIC Mod

07/11 HDS EDC (Clicky) Cree XM-L D2DIM Mod

07/15 Mr Bulk Lion Cub CPF LE Cree XM-L2 Mod


*Sorry, I am no longer offering mod services.*


*Need an Arc LS modded or repaired? Bi-FLuPICP7 / MC-E / SST-50 Aleph Light Engine? *
*Aside from mods I can do repairs as well even if you might think whatever you have is hopeless. *
*I can also perform upgrades as well. **Contact me if you need anything. :wave:*
*(For mod/repair inquiries, please use email in my profile. Please include your CPF name so I know who you are). *


----------



## Lunal_Tic

Streamlight TL-3 w/ Pila 150s tweak (pics)

Angle Lux w/ Mc38 reflector.

Surefire G3, Cree drop-in and 2 stage switch 

Energizer Folding LED Compact Light upgrade.

Gerber/CMG Sonic disassembly. Been done? Yes-pix

Guaranteed citation . . .in some places. (red/blue flasher)

-LT


----------



## wquiles

My work and projects: updated April 2012

(2012) Sunwayman V10R Ti+ Hi-CRI Nichia conversion
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?337082-Sunwayman-V10R-Ti-Nichia-219-4500k-92-CRI-conversion-...


(2012) Joule Thief Circuit Boards
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?335934-Joule-Thief-Circuit-boards-for-sale-...


(2011) Introducing the MagnetoDrive with SmartDial
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?323466-Introducing-the-MagnetoDrive-with-SmartDial&p=3760390#post3760390


(2010) Barbolight U9 with SST-50 driven at 5A by H5CC
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3571718#post3571718 Will


(2010) Black Edition PhD-M6 custom battery pack
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3510419#post3510419


(2010) Hi-CRI Nichia NS6L183 Warm White LED with Mac's Ti Host
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/278866


(2010) simpler BXA holder for 3/4" and 1" shank tools:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/278264


(2010) New bench tool/vice/3rd-hands
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3371372#post3371372


(2010) 2.75C hotwire host for 2x26650 cells with AW switch:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3321824#post3321824


(2010) Mag D Threading videos
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3279147#post3279147


(2010) Barbolight U9 with Warm White MC-E and HipCC 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/258545


(2010) Introduction to modifying flashlights ...
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3240702#post3240702


(2009) Rebuilding a DTM 75A (BXA size) tool post
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3210484#post3210484


(2009) BXA tool holder for 1" shank tools ...
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3177901#post3177901


(2009) small/portable shop LED light ... turbo modded
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3161389#post3161389


(2009) Early experiments with the SST-50 LED ...
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/244826


(2009) Custom Regulated 6D Mag with P7 and hipCC
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/244664


(2009) Mag D body and head grooving videos:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/244239


(2009) Adjusting an AXA holder for the 8x lathe:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/243335


(2009) Multi-use Kennametal lathe tool ... (with video)
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/242717


(2009) Replacement MC-E LED head for Canister Divelight
http://www.scubaboard.com/forums/repairing-your-own-gear/298240-replacement-mc-e-led-head-canister-divelight.html


(2009) Regulated Barbolight Host with neutral tint MC-E, hipCC, and AW C LiIon cells 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/238109


(2009) Super Barbo Diving Light for Javier in Spain with 3xMC-E and 2xIMR26500
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/232273


(2009) DIY for Barbolight Bomb-Proof Host with MC-E and McR45
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/226575


(2009) DIY for Barbolight Bomb-Proof Host with P7
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/222258


(2009) Custom 1xD's
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/239209
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/220681
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/210301


(2009) 1xD, P7 DD, for Africa trip
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/234172


(2009) TL3 LED Conversion
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/234150


(2009) Kool Mist clone
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/232943


(2009) DIY for 4x P4 + 3x 17670 LiIon + MaxFlex + 1xD build
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/221819


(2009) just bought an used knee mill
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/223336


(2009) Sometimes it is fun to make your own tools:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/240681


(2009) Eaton Compressor arrived
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/234294


(2009) Default cleaning and mounting a 6" Bison set-tru chuck
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/229534


(2008) my new lathe ... Precision Matthews 12x36
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/216408


(2008) Who said 6-die Ostar lights can't have decent throw?
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/192304


(2008) The PhD-M6 thread (programable hotwire driver for the SF-M6)
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/215806


(2008) Custom 1xD P7 with D2Flex ... custom AW "C" LiIon battery sleeve posted 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/212470


(2008) Triple Red LED, Red body transplant
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/214416


(2008) Tutorial: How to make a momentary0only switch for the Maglite
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/189336


(2008) Another transplant = 2C to a 2.125C
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/215202


(2008) Variable SPeed 1HP on HF 8x14 running!
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/193712


(2008) Mods for my HF 8x14 lathe
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/171871
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/195665


(2008) Fraternal Seoul Twins
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/189119


(2007) Introducing: Seoul P4 U bin Turbo LED Module
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/149742


(2007) Introducing: Cree XR-E Turbo LED Module
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/147652


(2006) Custom M*g Light with Cree LED and Dorcy deep reflector
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/140781


(2006) LumaRay FL6 and FL12 Review
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/129495


(2006) M6-R LVR3i change from 6.8 to 7.5 volts ... also explaining DC RMS
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/125451


(2006) regulated N2 = A2's big brother
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/126127


(2006) CR2 Ion review
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/122386


(2006) DIY how to make PVC battery tubes with a lathe
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/144954


(2006) Kroma Light Evaluation
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/143734


(2006) FM finned 2C to 1C conversion
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/136176


(2006) testing of LVR on M6-R - scope shots
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/124110


(2006) Pila GL3 Review
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/120078


(2006) My own M6-R pack
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/130480
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/124058


(2006) NextTorch HID Evaluation
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/117823


(2006) initial evaluation of Seoul Semiconductor Co. (SSC) LED ... with 24h burn in data
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/124156


(2006) Introducing the WQ-McG45
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/131800


(2006) Evaluation of round nFlex driver from TaskLED
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/134807


(2006) the McMT experiment
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/136230


(2006) LED Burn-in data
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/130622


(2006) new cup for SF M6 tailcap
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/109823
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/115724


(2006) Regulated 32x 5mmLED 2D M*g conversion
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/115874


(2006) M*g 1C + UX1L + D2DIM + 18650
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/118683


(2006) Testing of D2DIM LED Circuit
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=118448


(2006) Current Monitor Box
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/121371


(2006) Data collected on LightBox
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=111538
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/121594
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/118053
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/115323


(2006) TigerLight evaluation
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/122677


(2006) custom LED turbo module for RS 1Mcp spotlight
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/123003


(2005) McE2S for C/M bodies - DIY guide included
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/83844


(2005) Striker-VG review
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/102719


(2005) bench testing of incandecent soft start ckt
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/101677


(2005) The lamps and batteries for the SF Turbo heads thread
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/79756


(2005) LED Module for DeWalt 18V Light
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/87235


(2005) DIY upgrade for BOG 3W drop-in module
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/88208


(2005) Triton data on LiIon cells
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/88468


(2005) Bored-out L5 for 18650 cell + 5W LED module
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/92777


(2005) Gladious Review and Beamshots
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/98512


(2005) Warning about over driving LED's in A2
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/95230


(2005) Night Beamshots
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/102683
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/102785
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/98613


(2005) 3Watt Luxeon & battery-powered RC Truck
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/83734


----------



## LuxLuthor

WOW! That's all I can say.


----------



## ma_sha1

*Men do not step into the same river twice *(Heraclitus, Greek Philosopher 475BC). 
By the same token, I do not build the same flashlight twice.  

*2012 - Year of The Elephants
*
#1: *DIY Elephant FM3H CBT-90 *
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?330960-Home-Made-Tank-Light-The-Swan-Blaster-260W-Short-Arc

#2:* Darth Vader *





http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?344652-The-Elephant-and-the-Dragon

#3: *King of the Elephants!* FM3V**CBT-90**15 Amp 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?304040-Mega-Blaster-My-first-short-arc-mod-MegaRay-style&highlight=mega+blaster

#4: *The Baby Elephant



*
*http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?345064-The-baby-Elephant**

#5 Mr Mayhem - SR95 UT to Elephant Conversion
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?346180-Olight-SR95-UT-Under-The-knife*


*2011 - Year of The Short Arcs!*
*
Superlights shootout 2011:* ma_sha1 short arcs vs. Maxa Beam
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?330370-Superlights-shoot-out-The-ShortArcs

#1: *Swan Blaster*- Home Made Tank Light 260W Short Arc *targeting 50 Million lux* @ 1 meter



(No done yet)
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...de-Tank-Light-The-Swan-Blaster-260W-Short-Arc

#2: *Moon Blaster*-The Blitz Short Arc, *~16.1 Million lux *@ 1 meter 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...t-Arc-The-Moon-Blaster&highlight=moon+blaster

#3: *Mega Blaster*-- the MegaRay style short Arc, *5 Million lux* @ 1 meter 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-arc-mod-MegaRay-style&highlight=mega+blaster

#4: *Franken Mag Short Arc NHII* *flashlight ~500,000 lux @ 1 meter*
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?313112

#5: *Deep Sea Death Ray Short Arc Office Toy *
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?340062-Deep-Sea-Death-Ray
 *
Yes, I did mod some HIDs before short arc, HIDs are easy to mod but no where neear the throw of the short-arc:
*
Mozo Ultralite 4” HID mod:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-Barn-Burner-The-smallest-75W-HID-of-all-time 


Mozo Mega 6” HID mod:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...illion-CP-Mark-with-the-smallest-possible-HID 

*
2010 - **Year of the Franken Mags *

#1: *Franken MagDEFT* SST-50 *>115,000 Lux @ 1 Meter* 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/268894
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/273289

#2: *Enter the Franken MagDragon* SST-50, *~125,000 [email protected] 1 meter*
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=280670 

#3: *Franken Mag Shorty XML U2, *3" reflector,* 127,000 [email protected] 1meter*
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-Shorty-XML-King-of-Throw-127-000-lux-1-meter

#4*: Franken MagDragon Jr. *Cree R2 *221,000lux @ 1 meter*
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/288704

#5: *Franken Mag spotlight*:* The LED Torpedo >300,000 [email protected] *
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/298347*
*
#6: *Franken MagDaddy *PAR46 HIR: *>400,000 lux @ 1 meter*
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/289329 

*
2009 - **CPF Rookie, Year of the Mag Solitaires *

#1: Lime Mag Solitaire AAA *XPE* Mod with *Carlos* Optics
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/228363

#2: XPE Solitaire mod #2: *The smallest Aspheric Mag in the world:*




https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2925491 
*SOLD to nailbender: * https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/240825

#3: *XPE* "Rocket" Lime Solitaires with *Lisa XP* Optics
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3007716#post3007716

#4: *XPG R5* Solitaire Mod. with 10280 & Two Stage Tail cap Switch 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/246460

#5: Mag Solitaire 10180. *The Smallest Power LED Solitaire in the world. *




https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/248797
*

Cut em downs *

#1: Ultrafire C3 Stainless Steel CR2 Conversion
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/243524
later upgraded to XPG-R5
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/245433

#2: Mac's Custom SST-50 EDC DIY
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/247454

#3: Romisen rc-29 CR2 Aspharicl- *Could this be the brightest CR2 light?*
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/245266

*#4: Nitecore D5 - The smallest Piston Drive Flashlight in the world *




https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3321725#post3321725


*Big Power----Triples or more:*

#0:*Mag Zero D Photon Granade: Triple Nichia 219 Hi CRI Tiny Monster Mag*
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ade-Triple-Nichia-219-Hi-CRI-Tiny-Monster-Mag

#1: *Seven XPG R5* on *Mag 2C* *~2500 Lumen* Monster Jr.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/251539
*SOLD to dcarprilia*: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/251539

#2. *Triple MCE Mag 2C* "Yard Sweeper" *>2000 lumens*
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=289680 *SOLD to Non CPFer*

#3. *Triple SST-50 Mag 2D*: "Yard Sweeper" *Turbo* *>3000 lumens*
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3520964 *SOLD to Non CPFer*

#4. *Triple SST-50 Mag 2D*: "Yard Sweeper" *Turbo* II *Full Body Copper heatsink* *>4000 lumens*
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...l-Body-Copper-Heat-sink&p=3587202#post3587202

#5. *Triple XML Mag 3C*: "Yard Sweeper" *Nuke* *>4000 lumens*
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...de-gt-4000-Lumens&highlight=yard+sweeper+nuke

#6. *Triple XML "Yard Sweeper" *on* Mag 2C*: *>2700 lumens*.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-Yard-Sweeper-Mag-2C-3-mode-with-3x-IMR-22430


* Lets' cook up some SSTs!*

*SST-90:*
#1: *SSR-90* IMR 26650 DD build 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/238232

#2: *SSR-90* on *Dual Action Reflector/Aspherical Combo* for increased throw
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/250379

#3: DIY Cut *Mag 1.5D SST-90 *2000 Lumen* Rebel Deep SMO >50,000 lux @ 1 meter! *
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/273748

#4. Another *SSR-90 *Driven to* 8 AMP *by *4x 4/5 Sub C *in *Mag 2D.*
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/278919

#5. *The one & only fully driven SST-90 on Mag 2C*: 9Amp, >2000 lumens
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/281139 *SOLD to Non CPFer*

#6 My last *SST-90 Mag* *2D* build, *LiFep04 Safe Chemistry*:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/295357

*SST-50:*
#1: * SSR-50* on Mag 1C Clone. (*Sold to Fred Pilon/Photofanatic)*
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/247683

#2: *SSR-50*, 5Amp Mag 1C W 2x25500-*Confirmed over 1000 OTF Lumens!*
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/254481
*SOLD to BigC.* https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/259302

#3: DIY Cut *Mag 1C* *SSR-50 *with* Rebel Deep SMO **>50,000 lux @ 1 meter! *
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/275711

#4. *Supercharged SST-50 7Amp* on Mag 2D with 4x Half D NiMH cells.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/287637


*Tiny Lights:* 

#1: Enter the Dracula - A *XPE* Keychain light
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/236724

#2: *Smallest Peak* of all time is not Eiger? 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/249263

#3: DIY Smaller than *Larry Light* CR2: A 14250 light measures 49.5x16.5mm 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/247874

#4: Lenser *K3* Crazy *Nano Aspheric*: *The longest throwing 10280 Flashlight in the world *
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/244570
*SOLD to Choppers*: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/252560

#5: Make your own Draco
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/250746

#6: Sub Lummi Raw sized Titanium Key chain light with XPG R5.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3287130#post3287130

#7: CMG Micro, *The smallest CR2 Flashlight In the world *
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/277164

#8: Peak Baltic N Cell cut down to Cr1/3N:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/281559


*Misc.:*
#1: Mini Turbohead for Peu Pineapple
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/259633
#2: Vintage Q5 Aspheric mod 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/225183
#3: Kel-lite ROP - In mag 1c size 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/230671
#4: How to make XPG throw better than XRE? *~100K lux XPG R5*
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/264722
#5: *Mini Barn Burner*, the smallest 75W HID in the world, *552,000 [email protected] meter*
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/296410
#6. 75W POB clone Mozo Mega upgrade
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ark-with-the-smallest-possible-HID.&p=3578636
#7: Running UHP short arc lamp using HID ballast:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-lamp-using-HID-Ballast&p=3590836#post3590836
#8: McGizmo HD45 with XPGR4
http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...d=4&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&source=www.google.com

#9. SSK-33 HID Microfire Clone cut-em-down to a shorty
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?314267-XECCON-SSK-33-HA-HID-35W-28W-Mod-to-a-Shorty!

*10 ways to run 8.4V Mag 2C set-up w/o boring out the tube:*
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...koff-drop-in&p=3593793&viewfull=1#post3593793

*3 Ways to do mag cut-down without a lathe:*
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ag-D-like-a-Human-Lathe&highlight=lathe+human

*Consolidated HID & Short Arc lux readings*:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ated-Short-Arc-amp-HID-spotlight-Lux-readings


----------



## Dioni

Wow... this thread is awesome!


----------



## Dioni

ma_sha1 said:


> I am pretty new to CPF, joined in early 2009. Since then,
> I've quit fishing & Reef Aquarium hobby due to being too busy, can you tell why?


 
:laughing: 

Your last mod [I think], the Nitecore "D5" is my prefered one!


----------



## ti-force

Quark Red and Blue times two 

Quark 123-2 XP-G R5 Shiningbeam Driver Mod

Quark 123-2 Turbo XP-E R2 Mod

SSR-50 Tiablo A9 build using 7135's

SST-90 Maglite build using 7135's


----------



## Hill

Sipik HK21 XPG R45C

Gerber TX 3AA + XM-L T4

2C XP-G

1AA XPG

[email protected] 1.5C XP-G

Triple MC-E [email protected] 2D 

 Quad XP-G [email protected] 2C 

SST-50 [email protected] 1C 

Triple SSCP4 [email protected] 1.5D

Solarforce w/ custom XP-G drop in

Inova Bolt 2AA SSC P4

MC-E [email protected]

MC-E Romisen RC-F4

P7 modded Dorcy 220

 6*Cree [email protected] 2D


----------



## Techjunkie

I'm always updating my post in the list your lights thread with new additions or modifications to my collection. Each light is summarized on a single line, but all the blue hyperlinks therein point to the mod-threads behind them. I realize I'm just being lazy right now and will eventualy replace this post with an organized listing of my mod threads as in the excellent examples above.


----------



## Niyalin

Wow i guess u spent long time to do this , poor guy , but u did wonderful ,


----------



## jayrob

Here's some of mine... (threads shown in 'tutorial style' build pics)











100 Watt HID mod (BEAMER!) 



Mag 623 Fire Starter

9 Amp PT-54 Phlatlight Mod

XML Mag Mod with Voltage Monitor

100 Watt LED

100 Watt LED Version 2 (I think you'll like this one!)  



Vintage 1930's Eveready XML Mod

MT-G2 Mod with Voltage Monitor

75 Watt Mag HID

Vintage Ray-O-Vac XML

Mag Charger XML Mod

4000 Lumen XHP-70 with Voltage Monitor

Most of my stuff is designed around high capacity batteries for best run time vs output...


----------



## Freshkryp69

Bump, as you now have a new fan! Very nice work! I do appreciate you posting youre modded lights! I'd love to see more. Im in the more power/diy/custom crowd!! Any thought of using exotic metals like, Damascus, Inconel, Stainless, beryllium/copper etc theres some really nice bronze alloys out that have really cool finishes too, some of the new aluminum alloys are really cool as their strength surpasses anything from 5 yrs ago.. 

thanks 

*In the past I posted many mods on CPF. Although most of my old friends and customers are gone I still feel home here but due to lack of interest in modding flashlights nowadays I decided to no longer post new mods. However, this doesn't mean I stop building or modding lights. People still interested in modding are invited to visit my blog that I will continue to update. I will post the link in my sigline soon.*


Thanks for looking! :wave:
.[/QUOTE]


----------

